# HOUSTON | The Preston | 167m | 549ft | 46 fl | U/C



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Developer*: Hines & Martin Fein
*Architect*: 
*Type*: Multifamily w/ retail
*Location*: 701 Preston Ave, Downtown Houston
*Construction Timeline*:


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Parking structure to be demolished at 710 Preston:


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Preparing for demolition









Nate99


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

between this and Texas Tower, Downtown Houston is in for a significant skyline upgrade.


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

Do we have a skyline render with all the upcoming downtown projects somewhere? Could a Houstonian make one possibly?!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

()_T said:


> Parking structure to be demolished at 710 Preston:


Good to see that eyesore go. A tower is a much better occupation for this plot.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction*



Wattleigh said:


> c/o 'ekdrm2d1' on HAIF


https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1402990/the-preston-houston-tx-usa


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit :- Twitter1


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit:brijonmang


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Credit:[email protected]


----------



## JBsam (Apr 4, 2020)

How is the downtown area in Houston? Is it quite populated after 5pm?


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Credit : Twitter1


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice looking tower.


----------



## Gelato (Jun 1, 2017)

Interesting


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit:Twitter1


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Credit:Twitter1


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Hines Squared by brijonmang, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 26:*
Downtown Houston Skyline_2021_3 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Brava Progress by Jeremy Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 13:*








Late Night at Allen's Landing in Houston, Texas by David Daniel Turner on 500px.com


----------

